# Why COX Sports Sucks!



## Retro (Nov 27, 2007)

Warning, Justified Rant below....

Let me first state that i have been with directv since 1997 and usually understand the problems that arise with blackouts in various sports and their limitations as a carrier..

So tonight, i getting ready to watch the Saints/Texans on NFL Network and low and behold, the channel goes dark with "Not Subscribed" message right at gametime... Ok, i know that NFL Network is a national channel and this game should be on here since i am not in a NFL market radius and it's not being show locally on any OTA channel.

I call Directv to get an answer to see if they messed up and after several minutes and getting what info i could out them, i pretty much concluded that Cox Sports was the problem... I already knew that Cox sports had the pre-season rights to saints games, however i did not realize or expect them to be able to supersede the NFL Network's broadcast to me, as it is a national channel, like ESPN. 

So apparantly, Cox(sucker) sports is able to consider itself a local broadcaster and purchase those rights and blackout all Directv subscribers in the Louisiana and Texas markets.. What a Crock..... I have to fault NFL Network and the NFL with this also in that they shouldn't advertise a nationally televised game and allow a local cable company or channel not truly available OTA to buy the rights for those markets when fully knowing that every satellite viewer will be left in the dark. 

The customer loses again...

This wouldn't be a problem if Cox would quit being so arrogant and get itself on Directv's Sports package, but no, they're too good for that... At least it's only pre-season, but still burns my skin to see this crap happening.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Retro said:


> Warning, Justified Rant below....
> 
> Let me first state that i have been with directv since 1997 and usually understand the problems that arise with blackouts in various sports and their limitations as a carrier..
> 
> ...


Not sure who controls Colts preseason rights, but, same happens here near Fort Wayne if NFL Network has a Colts preseason game on live.


----------

